# Sempre vs. BMC Road Machine



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I believe I am going to get the Sempre for SRAM Force , but I am going back and forth with the BMC Road Machine equipped with SRAM Red. At this point I think the BMC is going to be too stiff for my needs and the Sempre will be an overall better fit for me. I have also heard the only real difference between Red and Force is cosmetics and a few grams. Oh yeah, the Bianchi graphicss put the BMC graphics to shame. My only real delima is this, the BMC bike is a $5,000 bike on sale for $3,500. The Bianchi is not on sale and will be close to that price. The BMC seems to be a better value, but the Sempre is a really really nice bike.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

What wheels on the two?


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

kbwh said:


> What wheels on the two?


The BMC has Easton 70 and the Sempre has Vuelta Corsa Lite.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ok. I don't know the wheels well, but I guess the Eastons are more upmarket? Both are nice bikes. Follow your gut.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

kbwh said:


> Ok. I don't know the wheels well, but I guess the Eastons are more upmarket? Both are nice bikes. Follow your gut.


Either way I am going to have a really nice bike.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

FWIW I went with the BMC. It is gorgeous, as is the Sempre, albeit with a completely different aesthetic. It is also very, very light.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

It seems like $3500 for a Force equipped Sempre is pretty steep. The kit difference should be about $650-700 (wheels excluded which actually make this argument stronger). That said, my 105 equipped (mix..FSA crank and brakes) was under $2,000 on sale and "only" $2400 full price. Add the group difference and it still looks like its a few hundred on the high side. Maybe see if they'll deal a little on the Sempre if that's the ride you want. Bottom line, I'd be far less concerned about the Red vs Force difference and much more about the fit and ride difference between the BMC and Bianchi. I had my heart set on a Ridley but just couldn't get the fit right. Went to a Tarmac and the Sempre and the Sempre fit and ride was remarkably better so I signed up!


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

namaSSte said:


> It seems like $3500 for a Force equipped Sempre is pretty steep. The kit difference should be about $650-700 (wheels excluded which actually make this argument stronger). That said, my 105 equipped (mix..FSA crank and brakes) was under $2,000 on sale and "only" $2400 full price. Add the group difference and it still looks like its a few hundred on the high side. Maybe see if they'll deal a little on the Sempre if that's the ride you want. Bottom line, I'd be far less concerned about the Red vs Force difference and much more about the fit and ride difference between the BMC and Bianchi. I had my heart set on a Ridley but just couldn't get the fit right. Went to a Tarmac and the Sempre and the Sempre fit and ride was remarkably better so I signed up!


I can get the 105 bike under $2,000 but in red only. Not sure waht celest would cost. i am rding 105 on my current bike. I kinda wanted to go with SRAm on this bike, but have been told that Rival is not that good, therefore I am looking at Red and Force. I fould the fit on both bike to be comfortable. The actual listed price for the force is $3,448 with upgraded wheels.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Received wisdom is that Rival is AOK except for longevity in the shifters, so some people opt for Red in that respect.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Digger51 said:


> I can get the 105 bike under $2,000 but in red only. Not sure waht celest would cost. i am rding 105 on my current bike. I kinda wanted to go with SRAm on this bike, but have been told that Rival is not that good, therefore I am looking at Red and Force. I fould the fit on both bike to be comfortable. The actual listed price for the force is $3,448 with upgraded wheels.


At the end of the day, its your loot and your butt in the saddle. Do what you will be happy with. FWIW, I was going to opt for SRAM as well this time around but after riding the new 105 stuff, I stuck with it. Sure, its not as sexy but I had 105 on other bikes and the stuff just flat works all the time. 

Anxious to see what you choose as I really don't think you can go wrong with either so long as it works in your budget.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Sexy beast. I saw a team full of Oltres at the Giro this year. IMHO, by far the most attractive bikes in the peloton. If the Sempre looks anything like the Oltre, you would have one sexy machine.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Bertrand said:


> Sexy beast. I saw a team full of Oltres at the Giro this year. IMHO, by far the most attractive bikes in the peloton. If the Sempre looks anything like the Oltre, you would have one sexy machine.


The Sempre does have sex appeal, whereas the BMC would be lik owning a Porsche, understated, but quick and fast.


----------

